# Crawler Tracks



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone remove the tracks from a die cast crawler? More specifically, i have Norscot Cat 22. I would like to do some weathering on it and removing the tracks would make it easier? Any ideas?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris, 

I don't have one, but I just had a look at a picture of one on the net and I would start by taking the two screws out that hold the front idler to the track frame. That might allow the idler to slip backwards enough to take the tension of the track and let you take it off. 

Keith


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Chris,
Not sure about the Norscot but the SpecCast version you just push the rear rollers forward (they are under spring tension) and lift the track off.
Rick


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Chris,
I have done this quite a bit, as I am a bit of a "crawler freak." You have two good ideas here already, but............if all else fails, try drilling out one of the pivot lins in the crawler train. You can usually find another to replace it (shaft of a nail, brass rod/tube, etc.) when you replace the tracks. ALso, just as an item you should be aware of, Tamiya and some other plastic houses make track kits in various scales. You have to know which "Tiger Tank" track would work for which Cat., etc.
Have fun! George


----------

